# Excel boat Warranty



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I got 2 cracked welds so far on my boat with 13 hours on the hull. The brace on the transom going to the back of the boat is split. Excel is sending me a bolt-on brace to reinforce it so i can use it for this season. They want to have my boat brought back to their plant so they can repair it.So far I'm still a happy customer . They said shipping is not covered and will cost $2.50. a mile which is in the thousands. They also said they will work with me on getting it to the plant so we will see how this turns out after season.my boat is a f4 1751 2011 with the single brace.I will give updates on this so all the excel owners can see how excel costumer service is. I have been pleased with it so far. No issues so far.!















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

well, i think they make a pretty good product. that being said, i think i would just find a good welder and get it fixed myself. by the time you go through the hassle of trying to get it fixed by them and its all said and done, you would be a lot more satisfied just getting it fixed so you don't have to worry about it. 

Just my opinion. I weld boats all the time, 90% of the time they are very similar to those breaks. I'll bet those breaks are from you trailering and not from motoring the boat. bad roads in michigan + super heavy motor hanging off the back causes those more than you think. If it was me fixing it, i would gusset the hell outa those stress points and make it better than original so you don't have to worry about it again.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

here's the cracked weld inside the boat. The one on the transom brace was a cold weld and like Kid said probably from trailering but it failed because it was a cold weld not because of the roads. If I can get the boat to the plant it's going there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

Yup what the kid said. I would send them some pictures and see if they will help you out with the bill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 870 (Sep 23, 2009)

Shi kid is rite, trailering the boat is hard on them. And i would also have it welded here instead of paying shipping


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zx10r2004 said:


> View attachment 43635
> here's the cracked weld inside the boat. The one on the transom brace was a cold weld and like Kid said probably from trailering but it failed because it was a cold weld not because of the roads. If I can get the boat to the plant it's going there.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i'm gonna take a guess and ask a few questions.

do you drive a 4x4, probably extended cab..maybe 4 door in a 3/4 ton or heavy duty flavor? 

just curious. I'll let you answer before i tell you why i asked that question.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm gonna take a guess and ask a few questions.
> 
> do you drive a 4x4, probably extended cab..maybe 4 door in a 3/4 ton or heavy duty flavor?
> 
> just curious. I'll let you answer before i tell you why i asked that question.


2012 avalanche




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet, right before duck season! I'm with the other guys, try and have it fixed locally and see if they'll pay the bill. Seems like it would be cheaper for them to go that route anyways.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zx10r2004 said:


> 2012 avalanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reason why i ask is i've had to fix a couple of them and its usually guys with big (newer) trucks that ride so nice and heavy...they don't remotely feel the bumps the same as the trailer does.

last couple years i've had to fix the crap outa my bosses trailers/boats. He drives a duramax. I rode with him one day hunting as he freaking flew down hulien rd. (major launch for srsga)....and i look in the rear view and the boat is bouncing all over the place just gettin hammered. I asked him if he pays attention to the boat....lol. He asks "what do you mean" as i'm watchng it hop all over the place.

moral of the story is new vehicles ride so dang nice that most don't realize how good the ride is and don't realize the trailer doesn't have the same ride as the truck. I made my boss drive my beast of a truck and pull his trailer and all of sudden he completely understood what i meant. you could feel every bump and if anyone here knows what hulien rd. is like during season, you will completely understand what i mean by beating stuff up.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> reason why i ask is i've had to fix a couple of them and its usually guys with big (newer) trucks that ride so nice and heavy...they don't remotely feel the bumps the same as the trailer does.
> 
> last couple years i've had to fix the crap outa my bosses trailers/boats. He drives a duramax. I rode with him one day hunting as he freaking flew down hulien rd. (major launch for srsga)....and i look in the rear view and the boat is bouncing all over the place just gettin hammered. I asked him if he pays attention to the boat....lol. He asks "what do you mean" as i'm watchng it hop all over the place.
> 
> moral of the story is new vehicles ride so dang nice that most don't realize how good the ride is and don't realize the trailer doesn't have the same ride as the truck. I made my boss drive my beast of a truck and pull his trailer and all of sudden he completely understood what i meant. you could feel every bump and if anyone here knows what hulien rd. is like during season, you will completely understand what i mean by beating stuff up.


100% agree


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

on a side note, i have another buddy that bought big when he got his rig. got a tandem axel boat trailer....total overkill in the trailer deptartment...his 15' boat looks tiny on it....but it carries the crappy roads around here well and his boat is holding up.

good luck on your warranty, excel is pretty solid company and will probably do all they can to get you taken care of.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> on a side note, i have another buddy that bought big when he got his rig. got a tandem axel boat trailer....total overkill in the trailer deptartment...his 15' boat looks tiny on it....but it carries the crappy roads around here well and his boat is holding up.
> 
> good luck on your warranty, excel is pretty solid company and will probably do all they can to get you taken care of.


thanks, i think everything will be worked out at excel. I think the new boats have duel or even triple braces.i asked if this was common and excel said they have had some issues like mine with the single brace. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zx10r2004 said:


> thanks, i think everything will be worked out at excel. I think the new boats have duel or even triple braces.i asked if this was common and excel said they have had some issues like mine with the single brace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


motors keep getting heavier/bigger/faster than the boat designs are for. Boat manufactures are always trying to make a boat to match teh new motors coming out.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

There was a guy on another forum that had a hell of a time getting satisfaction from Excel. I wish I could remember the site. I hope you can get it fixed locally, and they make good on their warranty.

I really like those boats.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

chemo13 said:


> There was a guy on another forum that had a hell of a time getting satisfaction from Excel. I wish I could remember the site. I hope you can get it fixed locally, and they make good on their warranty.
> 
> I really like those boats.


I think that was on the refuge. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

chemo13 said:


> There was a guy on another forum that had a hell of a time getting satisfaction from Excel. I wish I could remember the site. I hope you can get it fixed locally, and they make good on their warranty.
> 
> I really like those boats.


http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=900607


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> well, i think they make a pretty good product. that being said, i think i would just find a good welder and get it fixed myself. by the time you go through the hassle of trying to get it fixed by them and its all said and done, you would be a lot more satisfied just getting it fixed so you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> Just my opinion. I weld boats all the time, 90% of the time they are very similar to those breaks. I'll bet those breaks are from you trailering and not from motoring the boat. bad roads in michigan + super heavy motor hanging off the back causes those more than you think. If it was me fixing it, i would gusset the hell outa those stress points and make it better than original so you don't have to worry about it again.


I asked if I should use a transom support and they said no, there's no need for it. His transom could handle a 7000 mag MB which is a bit heavier than what he has now. I wouldn't weld myself unless I knew it wouldn't void the warranty...Looking at that crack makes me wonder about heat control.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> I asked if I should use a transom support and they said no, there's no need for it. His transom could handle a 7000 mag MB which is a bit heavier than what he has now. I wouldn't weld myself unless I knew it wouldn't void the warranty...Looking at that crack makes me wonder about heat control.


read that fuge thread, pretty telling. don't think this is an isolated issue from what i read.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> read that fuge thread, pretty telling. don't think this is an isolated issue from what i read.


If everyone spoke about the good things that happened it would out rule the bad that has happened. With this said, no two things are ever alike. You will hear how one gun jams but another doesn't blah blah blah. Mistakes will happen. The guy screwed up by not waiting the three hours before leaving the shop. Was he very patient, yes indeed.

I will keep you posted on how mine operates, same style boat but a foot bigger..


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

It was a cold weld right from the factory I'm almost positive that this would be a non issue if it was welded the right way.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

